# Fluval Chi for bettas



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello,
My name is Loryen, and I am new here... this is my first post:lol:. I was wondering if any of you have experience with the Fluval Chi. I want to get it for a future betta, but I was wondering if the movement of the water from the filter may disturb him. If anyone has any ideas or experience with this aquarium, please let me know!

Thanks,
Loryen :BIGcool:


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi Loryen! Sorry I can't help you on the Chi (a venture into the search function will yield results though) but I wanted to say that if the fish in your avatar is yours, VERY nice!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I dont think the filter power in a Chi is that strong, so I wouldnt worry about it. You will, however, have to keep the water level about 2 inches or so from the top to prevent jumping, and if that cant be achieved then make some sort of lid for it. Theres a tutorial thread around on the forum somewhere that shows how to make a top for that tank  Remember to heat the water too! Temps of 78-83F are best


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

604 HOLLERR :-D
Fluval Chi on sale at Aquariums West...

Yuppp.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

I have that tank, Loryen, and I love the look of it. It comes with an add-on piece that can be placed on the top of the filter to reduce the strength of the water overflow from the filter (water spills over the top of the filter). The tank design is very modern and soothing. I have had some re-start issues with the filter. Wrote Fluval and got a reply the next day. I also have a pre-set heater in there. Fluval also makes a more expensive streamline heater that can be manually set. The tank is perfect for one betta.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry - I meant a pre-set HEATER!! Trying to watch Westminster and type at once!!


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

@Feral- Thank you very much, that betta is mine. Unfourtuntly, Kenji passed away in December, but he was a very lovely fish who will never be forgotton!
@bettafish15- Okay, that sounds good about the filter. I will defiantly keep the water level low, because I have learned from experience that bettas jump! Oh, and I will defiantly keep the water warm. I am really into warm water VS room temp. water.
@peachesxo- Oh man, do you live in Vancouver? I do, and I LOVE Aquariums West! They are, in my opinion, the best aquarium store in Vancouver.
@Pekemon- Thanks for the advice! Got any opinions on the heater type?

Well, I think I will defiantly get the Fluval Chi. I am waiting in till my b-day (July) to get a Fluval Chi and a new betta, but it's always fun to start planning! Thanks for the advice!

Loryen


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I've got a Fluval Chi for Sir Crispin. The overflow of the filter does still seem a bit strong, so I covered the top of the filter with an aquarium sponge--which does wonders. Also, you can't just leave the water 2 inches blow the top, the filter won't work unless the water is high enough. 

To prevent my betta from jumping out, I made a top out of soft window screen, which works quite well.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

I honestly don't like it for bettas. It's a pain in the butt to keep toping up the water because it evaporates everyday! And if you lower the water too much then the filter doesn't work. Lol my opinion don't like the tank too much in general but the flow was always too strong for my bettas so my adorable little telescope goldfish is enjoying it now.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

haha yeah i do & i got all my aquarium stuff and my betta there


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

The water does evaporate really fast, and the filter is a bit of a pain. I would have gotten a different aquarium if I had done a little more research. =/


----------

